# Bad radio reception..



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

The reception on my stock radio isn't that great. I'm not picking up stations that are easily heard on my crappy Alarm clock!!! 

Has anyone else had this issue? any way to boost the signal reception?

Thanks anyone.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

No problem with reception. I switched to XM pretty early in the ownership.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

have had the same problem at times with mine. my dad is a ham radio operator and i ask him and he said they sell signal boosters at your local radio shack.


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks.. I'll check it out.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

specialk said:


> The reception on my stock radio isn't that great. Has anyone else had this issue?


Have you had your windows tinted? I did, and the tinter erroneously used metallic film. That cut down on my AM reception, and also on my reception of marginal FM stations.

Still, I do fine for the most part when listening to talk radio on the more powerful AM stations, except when I drive near power lines or under concrete freeway overpasses.


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes I just got it tinted but I had reception issues even before that.


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you put a signal booster on your's yet? I'm trying to see how easy/hard the install would be. Considering we have no physical antenna other than what on your rear window.


----------

